# Will the iPad mini be a double DIN killer?



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

After seeing some creativity with the full sized iPad from Soundman: Soundman Car Audio - Home of the iPad mini Car Install

this article: The New iPad Mini Will Fit Almost Perfectly In Your Dash

and the fact that others are talking about installing the iPad mini in front of the existing car stereo, it makes me wonder if the iPad mini has the potential to be a double DIN killer or not.

I know my sister uses a full sized iPad connected to my old Alpine CDA-9885 and it sees the iPad just as it would an iPod for playing music. Let's take it one step further with the 4G/Cellular data capabilities of the soon to be shipping iPad mini, and one has a nifty powerful device that could integrate with just about any iPod/iPhone capable head unit. Then add to that the fact that my DEH-80PRS will allow me to operate an i device in application mode, and now the possibilities aren't so limited.

When I was torn between a double-DIN and a single DIN head unit a few months back, one of the largest turnoffs to most double-DINs is that they are painfully slow. It takes a while for them to go from powering up, to playing music. Then if you want NAV, you get to wait even longer. Going further, most DD HUs have limited customization options and are pretty much dead end technology. What you see is what you get with maybe the option of being able to update your maps. One of my MECP installer friends was the one who told me that I was better off going with a single DIN and an iPad or iPhone than going with the most expensive double DIN on the market.

In conclusion, it seems as though the iPad mini would kill multiple birds with two stones. It would allow me to have active processing, steering wheel controls, bluetooth pairing, and touch screen entertainment. Then when it is obselete, replacing either the iPad or HU will be cheaper than purchasing a high end double DIN that is still running outdated technology.

Does anyone else have any thoughts on this or am I ranting like a mad scientist again?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe. I'm old school though, I just use my phone for movies using the aux on my CDA-9855

Car audio is already pretty much dead. When it's popular to just mount your iPad to your dash I will consider it another nail in it's coffin.


----------



## Lunchmeat (Jun 12, 2012)

*I'm more curious on how you get the highest quality sound out of a ipad?*


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Kill? No. The vast majority of people who would buy a car audio DD will not know how to implement a bug free seamless tablet head unit. There isn't even an app that resembles a car audio specific GUI, nor a hardware package to make it a reliable and completely functional option.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Kill? No. The vast majority of people who would buy a car audio DD will not know how to implement a bug free seamless tablet head unit. There isn't even an app that resembles a car audio specific GUI, nor a hardware package to make it a reliable and completely functional option.


I'd be willing to bet it is fairly functional with my DEH-80PRS if it is anything like my iPhone 4S connected to it with the HU in application mode. In application mode, it feeds EVERYTHING audio related from the iPhone to the HU, while letting me control it from the iPhone. After all, the iPad mini is just a large iPod touch.

Then again, I could be wrong, which is why I started this thread in the first place versus just jumping in and ordering an iPad mini from the outset.:laugh: I'm hoping to realize the error of my ways PRIOR to spending the money versus AFTER.


----------



## Horuspeed (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello guys,
That's exactly what I thought when I saw the Ipad mini. The fact that a car manufacturer expand the size of his tactile headunit almost to reach 8" give us some hints about the market direction. So it looks like a standard. What I want now, is some modules who can connect to the Ipad mini who can run A/C control, parking radar and camera and total ODB connection, controled by IOS application. Please? xD


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

If there was a *GOOD* navigation app (not that i ever use navigation) and i could get my steering wheel controls to work Id ditch my pioneer double din in a heartbeat. OBD integration would be really cool, As would apps to control programmers and display gauges since I have a diesel truck


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Lunchmeat said:


> *I'm more curious on how you get the highest quality sound out of a ipad?*


iPad running Apple Lossless files ran through an iStreamer (or something similar) to a DSP, done. If you don't mind losing a CD player and willing to convert your CD collection to Lossless. This could be a very good set up because you could have over 300 CD quality songs with you.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a full size iPad and it works great. Navigation is perfect, pandora, spotify, etc. I hardly ever play a cd. Apple cloud is underrated. I have my entire collection loaded up. I think the mini will have its place in car audio


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Cloud is nice and dandy if you have a connection to get to it, you can even setup cloud in your home network and stream music from your own network attached hard drive.
That would be awesome if you can have cell coverage anywhere you going and unlimited data plan on top of it.
My pick would be android based tablet , not crApple.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

It would prolly do quite well if it was possible to get unlimited data for it... but untill then its not worth the extra neary 100$ a month for enough data to make it worthwhile


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I'd be willing to bet it is fairly functional with my DEH-80PRS if it is anything like my iPhone 4S connected to it with the HU in application mode. In application mode, it feeds EVERYTHING audio related from the iPhone to the HU, while letting me control it from the iPhone. After all, the iPad mini is just a large iPod touch.
> 
> Then again, I could be wrong, which is why I started this thread in the first place versus just jumping in and ordering an iPad mini from the outset.:laugh: I'm hoping to realize the error of my ways PRIOR to spending the money versus AFTER.


Yeah tethered to a head unit like the 80PRS, it would be awesome. The head unit takes care of all the car audio integration side of things. Thing like charging (that part I hope but dunno for a tablet), FM, volume control and track/preset navigation from the dash/steering wheel, power supply quality, etc.

I would even be crazy enough to gut the faceplate and mold the LCD over the tablet on the dash, and mold the volume track control right under it or where it could fit. That would also allow the flexibility to mount the main unit in the trunk next to the processor or amps. Increasing noise performance by only digital signals from the faceplate and USB cable coming from the front. No CD access to CD from the front but who cares.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd do it in a heartbeat if I were not totally against giving my cell provider another red cent.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

BigRed said:


> I have a full size iPad and it works great. Navigation is perfect, pandora, spotify, etc. I hardly ever play a cd. Apple cloud is underrated. I have my entire collection loaded up. I think the mini will have its place in car audio



Is it possible to see some photos of your install please?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24069

Go to the last few pages


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Chad i got in on the unlimited data.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

chad said:


> I'd do it in a heartbeat if I were not totally against giving my cell provider another red cent.


Amen! The major Cell providers rape us for service that's not as good as it was in the 80s


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BigRed said:


> Chad i got in on the unlimited data.


I can get unlimited data if I switch to a business plan.


----------

